# Where can I get good quality low cost floor and wall tiles in the Algarve?



## Jackdaw1

Can anyone please advise? I'm soon going to start renovating a house near Guia........does anybody have a recommended source of good quality wall and floor tiles for outdoor and indoor use? Many thanks JD


----------



## SUMMER01

A good Merchants and tile showroom is in the kit market ar Vale do Valparaiso.
From Guia if you head towards Álbufeira come of N125 at first junction and the kit
Market is facing you.
I have bought there many times , a good range of Wall and Floor Tiles.


----------



## Jackdaw1

That's really helpful, thanks... I'll check it out. Best, JD


----------

